# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Missing pointing on tile roof

## Uncle Bob

Hi chaps. Just brought a joint in Condor ACT and are now destitute  :Frown:  . There's a few patches of pointing missing on the tile roof so I'll need to fix this up and have never done it before. Can I get this mortar at Bunnies and is it a special variety? 
Cheers Bob (a first time home owner).

----------


## Bloss

First - you now live in Conder not Condor!   :Biggrin:  
Yep - pointing compound is available from Bunnings - various brands with Flexipoint being a common one, but often used as the generic description - Selleys sell one called Point Works, there is Elasto-Max and others. 
In most cases missing pointing on tile roof will not cause a problem - if the tile is loose it might blow off in very strong winds, but that is rare (in the ACT anyway) and leaks too are uncommon - most ridge-capping and tiles are well overlapped and in case of the ridgecapping are bedded in too. End tiles should be wired or clipped down - usually at least 3 or 4 tiles in. 
Be careful on any roof!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> First - you now live in Conder not Condor!

  Opps my bad. I'll keep that in mind  :Wink:    

> Yep - pointing compound is available from Bunnings - various brands with Flexipoint being a common one, but often used as the generic description - Selleys sell one called Point Works, there is Elasto-Max and others. 
> In most cases missing pointing on tile roof will not cause a problem - if the tile is loose it might blow off in very strong winds, but that is rare (in the ACT anyway) and leaks too are uncommon - most ridge-capping and tiles are well overlapped and in case of the ridgecapping are bedded in too. End tiles should be wired or clipped down - usually at least 3 or 4 ties in. 
> Be careful on any roof!

  Cheer for that Oldboss! I'll try to be careful, I've hung over the roof of a grandstand fixing flashings before, boy, that was scary stuff.  :Yikes2:

----------


## crackerwoody

ive been on a heap of roofs in south tuggeranong and they have almost universally had very weak bedding mortar, if you get up there and stick your fingers in the gaps that are missing pointing and can scrape sand out of them , then you really need to have it rebedded and pointed, most conder roofs are pointed with mortar and to try and just patch this up with flexi will just delay the inevitable and make it harder and possibly more expensive to fix in a few years when it finally gives way for good.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Cheers Woody. What mortar do you recommend? I reckon I'll only need a couple of buckets worth.

----------


## GraemeCook

I re-pointed the terracotta tile roof on my old Federation house using using common concrete - from memory I used 5:1 ratio of sand to cement and had to use it rather sloppy as the tiles suck the moisture out of the concrete real quick.   I experimented with the sand:cement ratio to make sure it was no harder than the existing pointing. 
Hope I didn't stuff up. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

